

A Guided Tour through the Fundamentals of Git - benackles
http://gitimmersion.com

======
Davertron
How about instead of downloading a zip file I git clone the tutorial files
from github (doesn't have to be github obviously but a git server of some
kind). Seems like the natural way to go considering the topic.

~~~
kuahyeow
:) That's what I did in my git Workshop for beginners.
<https://github.com/kuahyeow/git-workshop>

------
apsurd
Very nicely designed.

Regarding the table of contents, it took a while to realize the text was
clickable. Also I would prefer the arrows to show __what __they go to. For
example "up next: Checking Status"

I don't know whether that would break the design, but it makes it more usable
in a motivating sort of way, "oh boy committing is next!"

All in all, I agree with the learn by doing, so very nice job and thanks for
all the good work!

~~~
eblume
I agree on all parts - a clickable 'up next' link on the top right, and also a
clickable 'previously you learned' link on the top left. Wording should change
to fit the layout, of course.

Also some sort of hint that the ToC is clickable, I didn't realize that at
first either.

Also, it strikes me that the entire guide should be put on GitHub - did I miss
somewhere where it says it is?

All in all this is a great resource along the lines of <http://hginit.com/> \-
which is useful, because the mostly brain-dead students at my university tend
to take FOREVER to learn DVCSs. I can't tell you how many times I've had to
explain that you really only need to 'git clone' once unless you are checking
to make sure you got everything 'right' with the push.

Now instead I'll just point people at this.

------
JoshTriplett
I found it really annoying that hitting 'l' or the right arrow took me to the
next page; among other things, that meant that when I hit Ctrl-L to get to my
address bar and copy the link, it advanced to the next page.

A better interface for reading this tutorial: [http://www.comic-
rocket.com/go?uri=http%3A//gitimmersion.com...](http://www.comic-
rocket.com/go?uri=http%3A//gitimmersion.com/lab_01.html)

------
hostyle
It seems to leave out some important information. Eg. It refers to HEAD many
times, but never seems to explain what this is? I can find out what this is
easily enough elsewhere, but from my immersion so far I feel that it should be
explained.

I really like the site though and have bookmarked it for later, and I will
definitely try out the rest of it. Well done and thanks.

------
EdisonW
Awesome intro! Guide looks amazing! Just a a few small things: the Install Git
on Windows button on the home page should point to
<http://msysgit.github.com/> directly. Msysgit also comes with a GUI (that I
personally appreciate that one more than tortoisegit).

------
xer0x
I love how this doesn't just stop with the basics. It keeps going and builds
up to some really great specifics.

------
tunnuz
Very nice, though I would appreciate a clear "Next" button somewhere, and the
table of content seems empty.

------
rizzy
This is what I used to learn and get started with Git. Helped me out
tremendously.

If you have never used Git before or any source control, so a complete
beginner it gets you up and running quickly.

I would love one of these expanded on for using and contributing to on Github.

------
conradfr
This is the one that helped me starting with git.

------
Kiro
It looks great but can someone give me a reason to learn this instead of just
using the GUI?

~~~
silasb
CLI is a first-class citizen, the GUI isn't.

So when new features come out they will be on the CLI first.

~~~
steverb
I'll add that with the GUI you don't know exactly what GUI menus correspond to
what Git commands, and therefore you can't be sure exactly what the behavior
will be when you click that button.

Frankly, after you've used git regularly for a week, you'll find that there
are two or three commands that you use constantly and never have to think
about, and a small set of other commands that you'll have to look up the first
half dozen times you use them.

Don't worry, git documentation is quite good.

------
ovechtrick
really great. Anything like this for SVN?

------
tkahn6
I highly recommend biting the bullet and reading through Pro Git by Scott
Chacon (from Github).

<http://progit.org/book/>

It's about 200 pages but it really, really helped me internalize how git
works. Each git feature/command is explained with a use case and a clear
illustration of what's going on.

The online version is free and it's available as a PDF, epub, and mobi.

~~~
rufibarbatus
> The online version is free and it's available as a PDF, epub, and mobi.

To disambiguate: ebook versions are _also free_ (at least as of 2 minutes
ago!).

------
gcb
Stopped at 2 since it showed no mention as to why i should set those values.

Also because on Android there was no way to continue past that page

~~~
thyrsus
My reaction was: what havoc is this going to do? and spent 20 minutes learning
what the issues were. The manual at <http://gitmanual.org/git-config.html>
doesn't say what the default is, but I feel safe in assuming the default is
not to tamper with the original files. The git author's reputation inspires
trust :-).

